# How do I tell the difference between a Open and Closed Cervix?



## hopefulwishin

Ive been googling stuff, and some say one thing, but others say another. Ive had three kids before, so Im trying to figure out what a closed cervix is suppose to feel like, vs. a Open cervix?


Can anyone help me out please? :flower: Thank you! :blush:


----------



## waiting2012

Sometimes my closed cervix will feel a bit like "pursed" lips.. And when its open it has just enough opening to fit the slightest bit of the tip... Since youve had 3 kids already-depending in vaginal or c's will also determine how open it feels during your cycle. Sometimes there is a natural opening to the part you feel after a vaginal delivery. It wont affect anything though but can make it harder for you to keep track of..


----------



## BabyDustxx

Personally, when my cervix is closed, I can't feel any sort of slit. My cervix just feels hard and smooth. When open, I feel a tiny slit and a tiny part of the tip of my finger can fill the indent. Also, when open, my cervix tends to feel softer like the lips. I've noted it's also easier to feel whilst sitting! Best of luck! :)


----------



## Angel baby

I've had 3 kids also and it is a little difficult but I think waiting hit it on the nail, pursed lip


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thats interesting... It feels kind of swollen like a pair of lips would feel... but its higher than normal.... I just dont want to keep checking in case it is "open"....


----------



## BabyDustxx

As long as your hands are clean and you're lightly feeling around, you can't hurt anything :). Since they feel like swollen lips your cervix fits the description of soft, and the fact that it's higher than normal is a good sign that AF won't show, especially since you were supposed to get yours today! (I've responded to both threads lol.) When AF is starting it will feel low, hard, possibly rubbery, and it will open to let out blood... but for my body i've noticed it wont open to let out blood until the moment of bleeding. My cervix also tends to get low and hard anywhere from a week to 3 days before my period.


----------



## hopefulwishin

BabyDustxx said:


> As long as your hands are clean and you're lightly feeling around, you can't hurt anything :). Since they feel like swollen lips your cervix fits the description of soft, and the fact that it's higher than normal is a good sign that AF won't show, especially since you were supposed to get yours today! (I've responded to both threads lol.) When AF is starting it will feel low, hard, possibly rubbery, and it will open to let out blood... but for my body i've noticed it wont open to let out blood until the moment of bleeding. My cervix also tends to get low and hard anywhere from a week to 3 days before my period.

My cervix always was low and hard prior to AF showing up too. I would notice it at least a couple of days before she was due. I would get crampy and my temp would go down. So those clues right there were a way of me knowing she was on her way.


----------



## BabyDustxx

Oh! That is so exciting :). The discharge you had today looks really promising as well. Mine is high and soft as right now like yours; and I'm supposed to see AF in about 6 days, so I'm hoping it stays this way and AF doesn't show. Fingers tightly crossed for our BFPS! I can't wait to see your results.


----------

